# regulations for pack goats in colorado and wyoming.



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I am new 2 goat packing. I have 2 tree year old wheathers that were pets to someone that I was able to pickup on craigslist. it is the only ones that I was able to find that would be old enough to pack this year. I then baught ten bottle babies that I hope to turn into packers. I hope the older ones I baught work until I can get some age on the bottle babies. if anyone knows where I can find packers that are ready to go please let me know. I am looking for regulations on pack goats in colorado and wyoming where do i look?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

welcome to the forum. Looks like you have jumped in with both feet.

State regs usually only address crossing the border. Other regulations are not by state but by Park, or Forest other entity. Are you planning to provide a commercial service for others? Parks also have special regulations on doing business in them, and you will likely need a permit.

But go to the regs for the parks you are looking at and search for pack stock, etc. Find the definition of pack stock and if it specifically includes or excludes goats.

Look for feed regulations and tethering regs. Some use the words 'at large' to prohibit untethered animals.


----------

